# Red around Baby's anus??



## daddiesgift

For awhile my son has had a little red around his anus sometimes It looks like a little rash. I will put ointment on it and it gets better but comes back soon after. I thought this was because my sons poo is always runny and its just wet down there but then I googled it and it said thats mostly a sign of food allergy?? Has anyone else had this problem? If it was food allergy would rash ointment clear it or no. Would it get any worse? It always seems about the same color and same place.


----------



## LittleOnes

Likelihood is its just diaper rash. As my MIL told me 'Make sure to get in the crack, that's where it starts', LOL. I'd put some cream with zinc oxide. 

Do you or the father have any food allergies? If so, it may be more likely to be an allergy, in which case Id bring it up with LOs doctor.


----------



## holidaysan

My LO has this. It comes and goes. He is allergic to egg but i obviously don't give it him and it still appears. I'd say it was just a bit of a nappy rash. Bepanthen clears it up quick. If it was an allergy I'm sure there would be more symptoms.

xx


----------



## Ohmy4

Here in the US, we call it Monkey Butt or when an adult gets it Ring Sting, haha. But its from having a diaper wet to long. Just a moist area. Very common. Baby powder help keep it nice and dry. Men can get it from sitting on motorcycles, bikes, or horses to long. My kids got it alot. Air the bum...heals in 5-7 days


----------



## stepmum

My LO gets this too, sounds like nappy rash. Smother in sudocrem, he'll be fine :thumbup:


----------



## daddiesgift

Thanks ladies! I know he has a protein allergy so no diary products for him. My husband and I have no allergies. I will use some powder and see! It does not seem to bother him and he's never really had a big rash before.


----------



## Maxy1

If its diaper rash just leave the diaper off and let LO lie on the floor (on a towel or three) for an hour or so and it will get less red and eventually go. We leave DS on the floor like this 3 or 4 days a week. He loves the freedom and it keeps his bum nice and healthy. If you are worried about pee I have seen a wrap thing that keeps that from going everywhere, but I love that DS practices rolling over and getting stronger for crawling.


----------



## meant2bamummy

We had that as well. The pediatrician said it was because my LO had strong, runny poo. She said just to gunk it up with whatever cream we had and it would go away. It didn't seem to, no matter how often we changed it, what cream we used, etc etc. and in fact got a bit worse. My mom and the public health nurse recommended vasoline and sure enough, cleared it right up. Now we use it with every diaper change to prevent it!


----------

